# Deer Mount



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

2010 Buck. I'm pleased in how he turned out.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good looking mount! who did the work?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

that is a real nice rack ! and the mount is really good too !


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow I like the hooves, who mounted it for ya?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That looks good!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

KWaller said:


> Wow I like the hooves, who mounted it for ya?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Tom Moore @

North American Taxidermy Studio
67 Canal St., P.O. Box 101
Carroll,Ohio 43112
Phone: (740) 756-9364

Tom has done all of my taxidermy work and I'm quite satisfied.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey Bucky! Bring me a brew! Nice buck!


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

So does that count as a drop-tine coming off the left antler? Almost looks like it was trying to be normal tip that grew goofy. Looks cool as hell though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow surprised it only took a year with him!



Wildlife said:


> Tom Moore @
> 
> North American Taxidermy Studio
> 67 Canal St., P.O. Box 101
> ...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice. Hope mine comes out that good


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Super nice mount with lots of character, yes like the turned up hooves.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great looking buck, love the character!!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the nice comments on my mounted buck. This one is next to be mounted. It's my 2011 140 class buck taken opening day of gun season. He has a thick, tall and wide beautiful rack, but to me the coolest thing about him is his front right hoof; its pearl white. He too will be a shoulder mount much like this 2010 buck with the hook hooves. Im usually done by gun season, but that didn't happen this year.

This buck was behind my house the night before the neighboring park hunt the very next morning. I get an annual invite to hunt Park. I dont always participate because I prefer to bow hunt and the park doesnt offer archery. Anyhow, this buck stayed bedded 99% of the day within 100 yrds of me, but that 1% came just before quitting time and thats all I needed. He came straight to me like on a string. I was cold, wet and it was still raining. I was at the end of the funnel and I didnt want to track this deer if I could help it, so as he continued to walk straight towards me, I shot him at 25 yards to the head. He folded where he stood. Time & weather were the two biggest factors in taking that kind of shot and I was most confident that I could get it done. Besides, being a bow hunter primarily, having a gun in my hand hunting almost feels like cheating. This kill finished me out and I was pleased to end the season with him.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Well where's the picture of the right hoof? Nice bucks BTW


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Well where's the picture of the right hoof? Nice bucks BTW


Honestly, I didn't notice the hoof that night because it was dark, raining still and both us got a little muddy leaving the woods. When I dropped him off to be processed, that's when I first noticed the hoof and I didn't have a camara with me. Pretty neat bonus I thought. I'll share it with all of you when I get him back. Thanks for asking.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man, I'd be happy too. That's a beautiful buck and mount.


----------

